
How an Imaginary Island Stayed on Maps for Five Centuries - Vigier
http://hyperallergic.com/316836/how-an-imaginary-island-stayed-on-maps-for-five-centuries/
======
kurthr
I always wondered if name and dreamy search in Brazil (1985 movie) for a
mystical place (and woman) was motivated by Hy-Brasil.

I suppose it has been debunked, but it still seems apropos...
[http://stanleyrumm.com/?p=12](http://stanleyrumm.com/?p=12)

“Port Talbot [in Wales] is a steel town, where everything is covered with gray
iron ore dust. Even the beach is completely littered with dust, its just
black. The sun was setting, and it was quite beautiful. The contrast was
extraordinary, I had this image of a guy sitting there on this dingy beach
with a portable radio, tuning in these strange Latin escapist songs like
‘Brazil’. The music transported him somehow and made his world less gray.”

Terry Gilliam

~~~
B1FF_PSUVM
Wales has also
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Portmeirion](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Portmeirion)
, where the TV series The Prisoner was filmed.

------
rbanffy
When I see things like this I always wonder if we can find a nearby underwater
mountain upon which we could build an island.

~~~
ChuckMcM
Yes if you don't mind building on the top of a volcano :-) Plate tectonics
take to long to create new land surface.

~~~
rbanffy
Free energy for the next couple million years. What else could you want?

Porcupine Bank goes all the way up to 200 meters deep. Seems very doable for a
very determined multi-billionaire. 200 meters of rubble is not that hard to
stack.

The main problem is that there are a couple people drilling for oil around
there and I suppose they'd object to being in someone's territorial waters.

OTOH, negotiating protection and sovereignty in exchange for very lax law
about oil exploration could make an independent country viable.

How tragic the island of Hi Brazil would be born out of such dirty
interests...

------
shaftoe
This would make a great basis for a video game.

~~~
kuschku
It’s also the basis for countless books, audio books, etc.

~~~
dghf
E.g. Jack Vance's _Lyonesse_ trilogy, set in the imaginary, soon-to-be-sunken
Elder Isles, the largest of which is called Hybras.

